# Green Stick



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone experimented with a green stick rig? I'm curious about rigging one on a "big boat" with a tall tower, as well as a small boat with only a hard top. Has anyone done it? I've seen a couple commercial boats offshore doing it, and I know it works. And I've researched the kits on line, and they run $3,500 - 6,500. And I just can't rationalize that. Has anyone come up with a cheaper home made rig that won't kill someone, rip the tower/top off, or sink the boat?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

haven't, however fished alongside/around plenty of commercial boats/charters in the Tidewater, VA and NC Outer Banks regions. there is certainly a uniqueness to them for sure.

good luck & post some pics if you go that route.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

I have had an interest in Green sticks ever since learning about them after seeing them while fishing in Hawaii. 

After seeing what was involved it just didn't seem practical as a recreational fisherman. 

For those not familiar with the technique see this link:

http://pop-hawaii.com/departments/sport-fishing/green-stick/

If trying to replicate the effectiveness of multiple baits out I would think about running multiple lightweight spreaders off the riggers way back or trolling with a kite and run 3-4 lines out. 

The kite being more difficult. But maybe more like the green stick. 

It would be cool if there is a way to rig this for our purposes. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

It can be done. You will need a smaller bird that puts less pressure on your tower. Also use roller release clips attached to long line clips so you have the flexibility to adjust spacing. You want no more than four lines from rods in the holders. You will need to adjust the squid height so there out of the water as much as there in the water. Some places like Japan don't use a bird, just a round buoy, so don't get too caught up on an elaborate bird. It's a lot of work, but can be done if the want is there.

Like anything else, if your not fishing where the fish are your not gonna catch them 

d-a


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to go with a full size Green Stick or don't do it! yes, I've seen them catch fish right next to me when all I saw was tuna 175' below the boat. The moment that huge bird came flopping along the surface with all those baits jumping out of the water - the tuna came up immediately. The boat I saw was actually a motor sailer commercial boat called the Viking something, rigged with 2 Green Sticks. Ever since that experience I've wanted to try it. All the research I've done on it says that smaller, less flexible rigs don't work. There are several boats in NC that swear by them. As big as tuna are, they sure can be finicky creatures responding well to tricks such as Kites and all those Green stick baits. Good luck. Matt


----------

